# Calorie counter



## yzfrider (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey I'm looking for a calorie counter, but not one that simply tracks movement. Looking for one that tracks heat and heart rate. It would be cool if it was compatible w/ myfitnesspal, but not totally necessary.


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

If you add a heart rate monitor, Endomondo works and will auto sync to MFP.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Strava

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------

